# largest chunks available



## dave (Jan 30, 2010)

My mom has 3 choc. labs, all with bad breath and in need of dental care. However, she is too scared of anesthesia on these dogs and won't get their teeth cleaned. All three of them wolf their food down (not so fast as to bloat or choke, but there isn't much chewing going on) so their teeth aren't getting any scraping action from their food. What is the largest chunk size dog food that is available in the southwest? I am hoping there is something out there that these dogs would have to spend some time breaking down with their teeth before swallowing. Unfortunately, none of them like any of the dental/chew toys but they do love any type of dog biscuit. If only a dry dog food came in x-large biscuit size without the biscuit price...


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (Nov 5, 2009)

Honestly i dont think kibble alone is going to reverse periodontal disease. My dog's love the healthy chews at Petsmart now that have purple or orange bags (i dumped them in the cookie jar and can't remember the name) They dont have common allergens in them, and they stuff into a kong nicely. Their texture is similar to greenies so they help with teeth.

To be honest, i have a dental scaler, and every 6 months or so i pop any flakes of tartar off. I have a senior dog that has great teeth and has never gone under. It just depends on how well behaved the dogs are


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Dogs don't chew like humans. We chew our food into a mush before swallowing. Dogs just crunch their food until it's small enough to fit down their throat. Dogs don't chew kibble at all.

The only thing I know of that will help your mom's dog's teeth is switching to a prey model raw diet. My dogs had similar teeth to what you are describing and within a few weeks on the prey model raw diet, their teeth were clean, white and shiney like puppy's teeth. My almost 10 year old Great Dane, Abby, has puppy teeth today at her age. Bad breath will automatically disappear also.

For more information on the prey model raw diet, check out my web page in my sig. Good luck and if you have any quesitions (and you will), please feel free to ask.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

To be honest, a bigger kibble size isn't going to do anything. If it is small enough for them to swallow whole, then they will, and there is no kibble too bit for that. 
Even so, the idea that kibble cleans teeth is silly. If you want to test it, eat nothing but Coco Puffs (about the same texture as kibble) for one week, and don't brush your teeth, and see how clean they are. lol. 

If she really won't take them in to have their teeth cleaned, then raw meaty bones are an excellent way to naturally clean teeth. Chicken quarters are great for this, and a beef rib bone as a chew is great as well. 

Stay away from knuckles and femurs of large animals, and remember that cooked bones are abig no no!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

When I had Aspen on kibble, I always thought that they were actually helping with his teeth. I never took Aspen in for dentals, I always hated the idea of him getting injected with anesthesia. I always did the dentals myself with a scaler and took the tarter off. The kibble did nothing to help with the teeth. Now, I have him on prey model raw and it's doing wonders for him!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree, adding raw bones to the diet every day should definitely help with those teeth! As everyone else said, kibble does nothing to clean the teeth, in fact, there are studies being done that kibble is actually more harmful to the teeth because it is so starchy it just coats the teeth and actually pushes more plaque up into the gums, which of course, causes the bad breath, infections, and build-up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

dave said:


> ....What is the largest chunk size dog food that is available in the southwest? I am hoping there is something out there that these dogs would have to spend some time breaking down with their teeth before swallowing....


Dave, Just to answer your question directly without suggesting anything else, FirstMate Classic Maintenance Formula (yellow bag) makes the LARGEST size dry kibble I have ever seen! This brand is made by Taplow Feeds of Vancouver and is available in the West & Southwest. Check out their website: FirstMate - pet foods and best of luck to your mom and her 3 chocolate Labs. I have a yellow Lab that actually HAD to chew this kibble (gasp!).


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

dave said:


> My mom has 3 choc. labs, all with bad breath and in need of dental care. However, she is too scared of anesthesia on these dogs and won't get their teeth cleaned. All three of them wolf their food down (not so fast as to bloat or choke, but there isn't much chewing going on) so their teeth aren't getting any scraping action from their food. What is the largest chunk size dog food that is available in the southwest? I am hoping there is something out there that these dogs would have to spend some time breaking down with their teeth before swallowing. Unfortunately, none of them like any of the dental/chew toys but they do love any type of dog biscuit. If only a dry dog food came in x-large biscuit size without the biscuit price...


Also, Royal Canin makes two types of kibble that are designed for big dog mouths...their German Shepherd 24 formula has a large, cross shaped kibble that can't be swallowed without crunching. They also have a Giant Breed formula that has a kibble that is about 1" in diameter , it is sort of squared..not round.
Also, Innova Large Breed formula has fairly large kibble and is an excellent quality food!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I would NEVER advise anyone to feed Royal Canin. This is one of the worst dog foods made today. Why vets carry this, is totally a money issue AND OR a very unknowledgeable vet. My vet carries this crap and I told himwhat I thought of the food. As I was leaving his assistant gave me the thumbs up.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I would NEVER advise anyone to feed Royal Canin.


Ditto on that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Not food, but you can get amazing dental results with the petzlife spray or gel. PetzLife Products Inc - "Dedicated to Improving Pets Lives It's been wondrous for our one golden who develops a ton of plaque.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I did not say that Royal Canin was a 5 Star food...I was only answering the original question, which was "Largest Chunks Available?". Imo, Innova is by and far a thousand times better than RC, but that was not the question...


----------

